# Batangueño/Bikol: Baga



## Ajura

The usage of Baga in Batangueño and Bikolano, I want to know what does the word Baga really means and where it is used.


----------



## niernier

I am not sure how this particle 'baga' is called in linguistics but I will try to explain this from the viewpoint of a Bikolano speaker. baga as an enclitic particle has a variety of uses, not just one. It can disguise as a replacement for the Tagalog particles, "ba talaga", "ba kasi", "hindi ba". 

But most often, it acts as an 'assertion' particle(forgive me for my ad hoc nomenclature), an enclitic particle not found in standard Tagalog. If you wanted to state something as true, baga is used.



> Good news *baga *ang DepEd Order #74 s.2009...big fan ako kan Multi-lingual Education!



I am not sure with Batangueño, do they also use baga in their dialectal tongue?


----------



## Ajura

niernier said:


> I am not sure how this particle 'baga' is called in linguistics but I will try to explain this from the viewpoint of a Bikolano speaker. baga as an enclitic particle has a variety of uses, not just one. It can disguise as a replacement for the Tagalog particles, "ba talaga", "ba kasi", "hindi ba".
> 
> But most often, it acts as an 'assertion' particle(forgive me for my ad hoc nomenclature), an enclitic particle not found in standard Tagalog. If you wanted to state something as true, baga is used.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure with Batangueño, do they also use baga in their dialectal tongue?





> kumusta na baga mga kapwa ko taga batangas?
> 
> isang taas muna para tan-aw agad....
> 
> regards sa lahat from A-Z


http://www.sabong.net.ph/forum/showthread.php?t=1235&page=10

I don't really think Batangueño can be classified as the same language as the northern variants of Tagalog in the current gauge of how linguists classify our dialects into the languages they comprise of.  I am aware of Batangas Tagalog because I had a experience on it.  I don't really understand Batangas Tagalog when I had not known words of it in short not mutually intelligible, the same is for Batangueño. They only understand Manileño when because of TV and media and what further complicates it is that northern variants of "Tagalog" such as those in Nueva Ecija, Bulacan, Rizal, Bataan and Manila is the Pangasinan and Kapampangan strata of those variants.


----------



## niernier

> kumusta na baga mga kapwa ko taga batangas?


This usage of baga is not the same as Bikol. Judging by the comments posted, I am pretty sure that 'baga' or 'ga' in Batangueño is used as a question marker, in place of the standard 'ba' of Tagalog.


----------



## Ajura

niernier said:


> This usage of baga is not the same as Bikol. Judging by the comments posted, I am pretty sure that 'baga' or 'ga' in Batangueño is used as a question marker, in place of the standard 'ba' of Tagalog.


another example


> ala eh, dine baga sa batangas.


http://profiles.friendster.com/3386604
I think the Marinduque variant uses baga as well but they say Marinduque and Tayabas is influenced by bikol but the truth is Marinduque just stands between batangenyo and naga bikol like the way bisakol waray stands between cebuano and naga bikol,the linguists I think should classify this as a separate language since they had split bikol to separate languages.


> "ui ngani tga marinduque baga aq s gasan mandin baya."


http://profiles.friendster.com/86214153


----------



## Raчraч Ŋuɲan

To me, the usage of baga in Southern Tagalog dialects (Batangas, Quezon and Marinduque) adds the usual Northern Tagalog use of 'ba' with the Bikol use of 'baga'. 'Baga' can appear in sentences that are not questions (2nd examples: "ala eh, dine baga sa batangas.") like Bikol. The Northern Tagalog dialects only seems to use 'ba' in questions, and Bikol never uses 'baga' in questions in the same sense as 'ba'. Thus, in Bikol, its sounds weird to ask "Ika baga?" to translate Tagalog "Ikaw ba?" and in Tagalog its weird to answer "Ako ba." while its normal for Bikol to answer "Ako baga."


----------



## Ajura

Raчraч Ŋuɲan said:


> To me, the usage of baga in Southern Tagalog dialects (Batangas, Quezon and Marinduque) adds the usual Northern Tagalog use of 'ba' with the Bikol use of 'baga'. 'Baga' can appear in sentences that are not questions (2nd examples: "ala eh, dine baga sa batangas.") like Bikol. The Northern Tagalog dialects only seems to use 'ba' in questions, and Bikol never uses 'baga' in questions in the same sense as 'ba'. Thus, in Bikol, its sounds weird to ask "Ika baga?" to translate Tagalog "Ikaw ba?" and in Tagalog its weird to answer "Ako ba." while its normal for Bikol to answer "Ako baga."



it is because Ba means "Is it?" in our idiom in Manila and Central Luzon like Why is it? and we use 'ay' in answering a question, for example the phrase 'Ako baga si' in Bikol and Batangas is 'Ako ay si' in our idiom.


----------



## Ajura

Raчraч Ŋuɲan said:


> To me, the usage of baga in Southern Tagalog dialects (Batangas, Quezon and Marinduque) adds the usual Northern Tagalog use of 'ba' with the Bikol use of 'baga'. 'Baga' can appear in sentences that are not questions (2nd examples: "ala eh, dine baga sa batangas.") like Bikol. The Northern Tagalog dialects only seems to use 'ba' in questions, and Bikol never uses 'baga' in questions in the same sense as 'ba'. Thus, in Bikol, its sounds weird to ask "Ika baga?" to translate Tagalog "Ikaw ba?" and in Tagalog its weird to answer "Ako ba." while its normal for Bikol to answer "Ako baga."



Northern Tagalog and Southern Tagalog are entirely different languages historically and inteligibilty wise, the so called Northern Tagalog or Manilenyo started as a creole with elements from Northern Cordillera/Ibanagic,Ilocano,Kapampangan, Pangasinense and Kumintang/the so called Southern Tagalog it was mainly the result of the encouraged migrations of Ilocanos and Batangenyos and their interactions with the original inhabitants of Central Luzon this language is predominant on tv that this language became more inteligible to it's neighboring languages.


----------

